# Remember when........



## DT4EMS (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok...........this goes out to a bunch of you old school EMS folks and the not so old ones too.

Back when I first started there used to be a lot of fun and practical jokes on other ambuances no matter what service you worked for. (Setting up their truck, KY in ther door handles, dead fish in a compartment etc)

Over the past few years I have seen very little. Do you guys still get to have fun where you are?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 22, 2006)

Nothing too major. (Keeping in mind I've been mostly Security/EMS but...)

Most of us back our vehicles in. Go find the probie's truck and switch it around so that the front is parked in first.

Park the probie's truck in the cheif's spot.

Park the probie's truck in a handicap spot.

Turn everything on in the probie's truck (radio, a/c, wipers, strobes, siren,etc) so when he hits the main power switch everything just starts screaming.

Flip things around (just slightly) in the back of someone's truck.
(ex: fire gear goes on the right, ems on the left; just switch them around)

I'm sure I'll think of others.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 22, 2006)

We still joke around but only to the point it won't hinder them responding to or onscene. There are a ton of things a creative mind can do!! B)


----------



## MMiz (Jan 22, 2006)

EMS practical jokes are the best!

I've had KY on the door handles, a bit 'o whip cream on the windshield, compartments filled with latex glove balloons.

Everyone needs to have some fun sometimes!


----------



## Margaritaville (Jan 22, 2006)

ky jelly under the local cops doorhandles.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 22, 2006)

we used to do joke gifts at our annual bash that went along with those infamous calls

~S~


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 22, 2006)

This is great!! I was afraid a lot of it had died out. We never did anything that would slow response or injure anyone.......but man we had a blast.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 22, 2006)

One of the calls I went on we were "racing" the other ambulance back to our station after leaving the ER. The Medic pulled out the big (actually massive) flashlight at a red light and glared it right into the cab, gave us about 5 seconds and we made it back first 

They also did the IV bag leaking onto the front seat. Nothing screams professionalism like answering a call with wet pants lol.


----------



## firegal920 (Jan 22, 2006)

I like the old time favorites such as:

dripping IV fluids on the probies through the ceiling panel while they slept

turning on lights and sirens (tagging) of other ems vehicles when we find them unoccupied (in the store, at hospital, etc)

making up "ads" and posting them at the other station, such as "lonely emt seeks warm bed partner to light my lights, please contact (name any shift here)."

and all time favorite of 

shaving cream in the boots


----------



## ndilley (Jan 23, 2006)

Armor-all the seats/floor in the back of the truck...its like a slip in slide....


----------



## Stevo (Jan 24, 2006)

i yelled _Theater_ in a crowded Fire once....

~S~


----------



## Phridae (Jan 24, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> i yelled _Theater_ in a crowded Fire once....
> 
> ~S~



And all I can do is shake my head and roll my eyes. It's just Stevo, I remind myself.


----------



## firelieut4013 (Jan 24, 2006)

we still do that hear in pa .. both on the fire side and ems side


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 25, 2006)

Nothing says fun like filling your partners boots with water, freezing them, and then setting them by the bed while they sleep...that and the sleeping persons hand in the warm pail of water trick....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 27, 2006)

firelieut4013 said:
			
		

> we still do that hear in pa .. both on the fire side and ems side


 

Yell theatre in a crowded fire station?


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 28, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> i yelled _Theater_ in a crowded Fire once....
> 
> ~S~


 

Is that like when you yelled..." MY CHICKENS!!!" ???


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 28, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Is that like when you yelled..." MY CHICKENS!!!" ???


 
LMAO!!!  That was pretty dang funny Jenn.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 28, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> LMAO!!! That was pretty dang funny Jenn.


 


I have my moments....not many, but I have them.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 28, 2006)

heh~ i actually had a 2-way and was yellin' just that !

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 28, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> heh~ i actually had a 2-way and was yellin' just that !
> 
> ~S~


 
Kinkyyyy...2 way with the chickens? Your a brave man! (or severly disturbed...)   


Don't mind me...too much billairds and beer tonight.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 29, 2006)

worse was i had a hose in my hand Wingnut,  and was trying (rather frantically) to state that the chickenhouse fire was approaching igniting my house

the transmission never did get through to the FD

but like the Boss said afterwards _"Radios don't work for crazy people Stevo'_

i built my next chickenhouse on the edge of a pond, assuming it could just fall the h**l into it for any future encores

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 29, 2006)

ROFLMAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2006)

1000 bag in front of the front tire, with tubing thrugh the driver's window...

Baby Powder in the vents

Lights and siren on with Battery off when a truck is left unlocked

Turn around a truck on a crew when they leave keys in it.. or move it ever so slightly

Re-arrange the cabinets / bags and put everything in backwards.


----------



## mightymom7 (Jan 30, 2006)

We used to during the summer turn the heat on trucks left on at the er--the crew would come out to a very HOT truck!  Also used to do the hand cleaner on the door handles, switch equipment.  But since the new company took over they "frown" upon things fun for the crews. :blink:   Say it's too cruel....whatever


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 30, 2006)

Sign the new guy up to be a fake patient for medical students...


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 30, 2006)

Taking one new hire during pram operations, fully spinal immobilizing, and leave them in the rig for awhile can be fun. When I worked in the ED we took a new hire and kerlixed her to a bed and rolled her out onto the hellipad at 2 in the morning, in the rain... :unsure:


----------



## jewls (Feb 6, 2006)

Who was Mr. Powers?


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2006)

ndilley said:
			
		

> Armor-all the seats/floor in the back of the truck...its like a slip in slide....


That is mean.... I was riding with the medics for fun one day, and got in the back of the next town over's rig.... I sat in the airway chair... we have a 15+ minute ride to the hospital. Anyway, 30seconds out from the ED, the driver makes a left turn, and I end up in the curbside step well... After some sniggering, it was mentioned that they had cleaned the rig that morning, and should probalby not use so much Armor-All...

Jon


----------

